# My new shop



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, it has finally started! My new official woodworking shop! It has been a very long time coming for me.
It will be 30X40, with 12' walls, and a 1 ton chain fall that will travel down the center of the 40' span.
I am very excited!
More to come.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats!! That's going to be a perfect size. Are you going to make it climate controlled?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Absolutely! I am building an office in the far left corner, with a drafting board mounted to the wall. The work is just starting for me!
I recently retired at the end of March. I am looking forward to my new endeavor.


----------



## sgrude63 (Dec 1, 2021)

Arcola60 said:


> Well, it has finally started! My new official woodworking shop! It has been a very long time coming for me.
> It will be 30X40, with 12' walls, and a 1 ton chain fall that will travel down the center of the 40' span.
> I am very excited!
> More to come.
> View attachment 400211


Very nice. I'm in the process of designing a 24X40 shop. I'm 80 miles from the nearest road so a concrete floor is out of the question and it's 24' wide because I have enough 16' metal roofing panels to do the job.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it! A very nice design. I had to get a line pump and transfer the concrete from the front to the back yard. Extra cost! That is understandable. I am not cutting any corners.
This is my one shot to get it right! 
I have 32 furniture grade Red Oak, and Old growth Pine logs that I had to take down in order to build my shop.
I released the Portable Sawmill on Tuesday for shipment to me.
It is going to be one hell of a ride!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!

Keep us updated on the build. I love to see something done right.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I will! 
It will be well into next year before the shop is all setup. I will post the build as it happens.
I have to build walls, and have the electrical wiring installed before I can satisfy the permit requirements.
Then I will bring in the new equipment!!! I don't want to move those beast around while I am building walls.


----------



## Ziegler WoodWork & Spec. (Jan 9, 2019)

Arcola60 said:


> Well, it has finally started! My new official woodworking shop! It has been a very long time coming for me.
> It will be 30X40, with 12' walls, and a 1 ton chain fall that will travel down the center of the 40' span.
> I am very excited!
> More to come.
> View attachment 400211


Awesome keep it going and yes don't cut corners that you will regret in the future. 
The only thing we all regret is not going bigger. I put my new one up about 20 years ago and thought, I'll never run out of room... Wrong 2 years it was full and now I even more. 
Excited to see your progress keep it up and look forward to more posts. Pics.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hahahha, my shed would fit in your office....

More photos please........


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

congrats


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

The form is up!
My dirt guy just left. He came out on a Sunday, no extra fee. 
We are expecting rain everyday next week! Hopefully there won't be any more low spots to hold water. I have been plagued with that problem for months. I think that I have a better handle on it now,
The building company are scheduled to start the week of the 13th. If it is too wet, I will push back the start. I don't need any more unnecessary work.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope you're going for 2x6 studs so you can put in some heavy duty insulation. Double or triple pane windows, and heavy insulation under the roof. One other thing that has worked really well for me in putting a layer of radiant barrier between roof and insulation. It cut a measured 35 degrees of heat passed through roof. R38 underneath and in the walls and you'll be snug hot or cold, and save money on heating and cooling. I love it. Hope you'll keep us up to date.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you Tom! It will be a metal building. Three inch galvanized square tubing, all welded construction. It will have 3" vinyl backed insulation in the walls and ceiling. It comes standard with a 2/12 pitch roof. I changed it to a 4/12 pitch, to minimize oak leaves from landing and staying on the roof. I will probably go with 2X4 walls, because of the insulation already provided. I am having
4-3'0 X 3'0 windows, one on each wall, double insulated. Not much heat loss there. The building walls will be 12' tall. I wont build the studded walls that high. They will only be for wiring, tool cabinets, shelving, and wood storage. I am debating if insulating the interior studded walls will help, since they will not extend the entire length. I welcome any and all suggestions!
I will certainly keep everyone updated as it develops!
This forum has been amazingly helpful, informative, and supportive for many years to me! 
Thank to ALL!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

A little setback. I discovered that I have a "soft spongy" spot on the entrance section to my shop. When they originally hauled the dirt in the guy started digging out the wet mud. It seemed to be enough. However throughout the building process, and some much unneeded rain, it reared it's ugly head! 
I discussed it with the dirt guy. It will not just go away. They will have to get back out here and excavate out until we get to a solid level. Then we will access it and haul in the appropriate type of 
sand/soil that will establish a solid drive-able foundation.
There will be: building crew, with their equipment, lumber delivered to build 100' of linear walls, newly purchased Woodworking equipment, all of my presently owned stuff, my NEW sawmill, all 32 logs, etc. Therefore I need to get it right now so I can get busy!
The building will not be built until next year. It has given me time to, plan and reevaluate my approach to everything. Some important minor changes were discovered as this process has started.
More to come!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

French drains. Rock in trenches, or even perforated 4 inch PVC laid on top of the rocks, will catch and carry away water permanently. Raise the foundation so you have a downhill slope all around to carry rain water away from the base of the structure. If the structure runs across an underground water line, I'd consider a different location or rerouting the line. Having struggled with irrigation for nearly two decades here in the desert, almost all of my main irrigation lines are now schedule 80 PVC, very long life, not easily broken or breached. More expensive, but fewer problems. 

My property is higher on both ends and shallow in the middle by 3 feet. My outside irrigation leads to open sprinklers and dribblers in the low areas, so when I cut off the water, the pipes all drain so even with a deep freeze,the buried pipes have nothing to freeze and burst the pipe.

Mentioning all this because for the wet spot to recur, suggests that a drain will be necessary. I'd also make sure you have rain gutters that carry the water away from the building. We have a complication of having a layer of concrete-like caliche, which doesn't let water soak down. Had to dig 2-4 feet down to enable planting and drainage.

I futzed around with schedule 40 for years because it was cheaper. It was always bursting, leaking, giving me fits and costly repairs. Schedule 80 is almost three times the price, but careful design, trenching and the self draining via gravity, has made it trouble free. I have risers here and there that feed short drip tubing, but also reveal the location of every pipe. A 1 day water leak here jumps the water bill by $300-$500. That has not happened since putting in the schedule 80.

.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

You seem to be reading my mind Tom!

That was exactly my thoughts. The wet spot is deep below the surface. There are other low spots, but they do't stay wet and spongy. It is 40' away from my building. The entrance on the side of my house. I am glad that I discovered it now, while the building process is just starting.

I talked with the gutter guy. He suggested going with 6" drains, an easier transition from the 4' square downspouts. Even if I go with open or french drains.

Also leaf/gutter guards. With 12' walls I don't need to be climbing ladders cleaning out 80' of gutters.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

We now have a road to the shop! We are expecting a week of rain! This will be a test to see how well it will hold up!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> We now have a road to the shop! We are expecting a week of rain! This will be a test to see how well it will hold up!


Looks like it will hold a loaded down flat bed full of material for the shop!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hahahha, my shed would fit in your office....
> 
> More photos please........





DesertRatTom said:


> French drains. Rock in trenches, or even perforated 4 inch PVC laid on top of the rocks, will catch and carry away water permanently. Raise the foundation so you have a downhill slope all around to carry rain water away from the base of the structure. If the structure runs across an underground water line, I'd consider a different location or rerouting the line. Having struggled with irrigation for nearly two decades here in the desert, almost all of my main irrigation lines are now schedule 80 PVC, very long life, not easily broken or breached. More expensive, but fewer problems.
> 
> My property is higher on both ends and shallow in the middle by 3 feet. My outside irrigation leads to open sprinklers and dribblers in the low areas, so when I cut off the water, the pipes all drain so even with a deep freeze,the buried pipes have nothing to freeze and burst the pipe.
> 
> ...


Tom, would that one day leak be a drip or a gusher? Are you sure it's not liquid gold that leaks?


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

We have had quite a bit of rain, and more coming. The road fared out really well. Just a few spots that are soft. I can handle that.

Now it will be the scheduling of the building company to get me on their schedule. Sometime in the next few weeks.

We are making progress. Mother Nature works on her own schedule.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> . Mother Nature works on her own schedule.


Unfortunately so do contractors and subcontractors..... Hopefully they overspent their Christmas budget and are ready to make some money!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have to say that all of the contractors have done what they have said that they were providing. I have been here the entire time that everything was done. They all knew, and know that I know what I want. I don't put up with shotty work. I have mostly worked with reputable companies.
Once the building is up, it is ALL on me!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I received confirmation today that they will start with the erection of the steel building probably mid week! I am ready!

I am currently installing the underground conduit for the electrical service from my house to the sub panel.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

My sawmill and trailer arrived yesterday evening!
I won't start on the assembly until The building is up. I need the overhead crane/chain fall to assist. It is under the carport.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

They started today instead of mid week!
The corner and middle post are up! Tomorrow will be the perlings that tie to the post, and hanging the trust beams.
I am very pleased!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Today's progress!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Day 3. 
The rest of the perlings were installed @ 4 and 8'.
The 4 windows were framed in.
The doors were framed in.
The rear, exit door was installed.
I finished installing the underground, sub feed, PVC conduit, from shop to house panel! That was a job!

Next will be: installing the windows, doors, and the 40, Beam for my crane.
That will complete the frame portion.
More to come!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, haven't checked this string for awhile. That gravel looks like it runs slightly downhill from the slab. That's good. I stopped using pea gravel and now use crushed rock of similar size because it pack down when you drive over it. Pea gravel moves instead. My whole front yard is crushed rock, a mix of dark and lighter color stones.

I noticed the slab is slightly elevated. Good choice. Our back yard is "hollowed out" because they bulldozed it forward to elevate our slab to just a little higher than street level. When we installed my 10x12 office shed, I dug five four foot by 18 inch holes and filled them with crushed stone. This gives it drainage. I pay attention to this because the first year we moved here, we had record rainfall during the winter and I got to see how water tears things up. It's been drought the last few years, but I know to take preventive measures.

Good point about the 6 inch to accommodate the downspouts. Thanks, I have to do something about our washer's output. Don't want it going into the septic tank. It will be a big deal to dig a new deep tank. I've had thoughts about building a mother in law apartment in the back acre, but I'd likely have to have a separate system out there. I'd have to import dirt for a mound, or have a concrete foundation built up to make it safe from potential flooding. I'd have to get permission from my neighbor to pull the fence down for deliveries, equipment and concrete.

I'm enjoying your posts and seeing how things are coming along.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

On your sawmill, do you have a lot of good hardwood trees available? Home sawmills really intrigue me.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Today's update.
Windows are installed with the trim.
The left side wall is installed.

They are off until Monday.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Tom.
I had to be 12" above the "base flood elevation" level. It was mandatory to receive a valid building permit. The top of the slab is 23" higher than my original foundation/yard. I will have to work on my drainage plan. A work in progress.
That is why there is the incline.
I purchased 8" tall steel edging to contain the pea gravel. I will wait until all of the digging, trenching, equipment moving before I install it.
I removed 8 trees in my back yard to accommodate the shop build.
I have 16- Shingle Oak logs, and 16- Old growth Pine logs. After that I have to deal with a Pecan tree, and another Red Oak. Both are at different locations. Needless to say I will be very busy this year.

We have, Red Oak, Pecan, Cherry, Pine, Hickory, cypress, etc. I know there are more species. These are the ones that I have seen, locally.

Below are the pictures.

It is just beginning! It's a good thing that I retired! Lol


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy cow! All those logs are going to keep you busy. Can't recall exactly where I saw it, but someone build a drying lean to that could be heated and dry the wood much faster. You might also contact a Tree removal/trimming company to bid on logs when these are gone. Bet you could sell some of that nifty roughcut wood without much problem.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I plan on air drying all of them. Less chance of warpage and checking. I will be a while setting up shop, working on projects that the wood is ready to work. I haven't really done any woodworking in a year, dealing with this massive (for me) project. 

I am looking forward to finally be able to build some furniture. Most of my work was small projects, I was limited on space.

Ellery


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

As of now I don't plan on selling any. I am sure that somewhere along the way that might change.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looks good Ellery.
I’ve been going through a lot of similar stuff building a garage shop. Driveway is also finished and floor has a nice hard plastic coating but not pictured here.
Radiant floor heat pex tubes in but no system installed yet., hopefully this year.
Sorry, not trying to hijack your thread.
I know there is a lot of stuff to think of when building so I’m happy for you.

Bryan


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice looking shed Bryan.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

@bryansong What a great looking shop space! Didn't know you were that far along.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Tom, yeah it’s pretty much done for the winter.
As I mentioned earlier it still needs the radiant heat system. 
I need a retaining wall on the left side by the neighbors’s as there’s a pretty big slope. I spent a couple of weeks moving and taking dirt trying to make a decent terrace until finally I decided I wouldn’t be happy with it. I’ll get it this year.
Anyway, my old basement garage shop still works fine so I went in to work on my Christmas present.
The new garage has become sort of a recreation center when the grandkids come over so for now I really don’t know what I’ll do, it might be a while before I build a shop in there,I do like the big open area.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Wow! Bryan that is a great looking shop! It is very exciting seeing things come together.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks and you’re welcome!


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Arcola60 said:


> Well, it has finally started!
> View attachment 400211


What is your budget? Where is this located? Cold weather climate? Wet? Dry? High altitude?

I am sort of a "plan ahead" kind of guy. So many things you could do, but of course, everything COSTS, and especially NOW, with the world falling apart. 

Pardon my ignorance, but I am not seeing ANY sub-slab plumbing rising through the concrete slab for for sinks, showers, toilets, kitchens, laundry facilities ... What am I missing? Ahhh! A new *SHOP!* I must be tired. I read "new HOME."

No basement? What about the footing? Do you have photos of that?

Joe


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

There’s plumbing in my slab, massive 3’ footings too.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Footings


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Missouri, and it all costs lots of money.
Concrete footings slab and driveway, gas, water, sewer, electrical, retaining walls, stamped drawings. tree removals, insulation, material delivery & etc… Many things to think of when you build something like this being my own general contractor.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Floor


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow! That looks awesome! 

I know about the money thing. I keep telling uncle Bill ... You know ... Bill Gates ... I say,_* "Uncle Bill! We've been through SO MUCH together! Windows 95 ... 98 ... 98XP ... 7 ... 2000 ... NT ... Vista ... ME ... and now 10! ... Can't you toss me just ONE MILLION DOLLARS?!" *_He never replies. 😖

Joe


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am in Southern Louisiana, north of New Orleans.
No plumbing, just electrical.
I will be insulating the walls with 9" of Rockwool insulation.
Once the 2X4 walls are up I will asses my heating and cooling options. Climate control is a must. For: machinery, wood, and ME!!!

Very nice Bryan!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

bryansong said:


> I need a retaining wall on the left side by the neighbors’s as there’s a pretty big slope. I spent a couple of weeks moving and taking dirt trying to make a decent terrace until finally I decided I wouldn’t be happy with it. I’ll get it this year.


I have a similar situation. An old wood fence held back the difference in levels, but the wind out here kept blowing more and more sand there, so the level kept increasing. Happily, my neighbor, who happens to be a federal agent, decided to put in a block wall fence. That crew dug it out, rolled the decorative rock away, put the blocks in, then rolled back the dirt and then the stones on my side. I'm glad he did it, the old wood fence was about done for.

Interesting guy, but his fence has spikes on top so it looks a lot like a prison. I suspect security is an issue for an agent. Not every person he arrests is a friendly sort.

As to the garage, in my household, an unclaimed space devolves to my wife. Don't forget to put in radiant barrier.

Glad to hear you're doing well.

Tom


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> Wow! That looks awesome!
> 
> I know about the money thing. I keep telling uncle Bill ... You know ... Bill Gates ... I say,_* "Uncle Bill! We've been through SO MUCH together! Windows 95 ... 98 ... 98XP ... 7 ... 2000 ... NT ... Vista ... ME ... and now 10! ... Can't you toss me just ONE MILLION DOLLARS?!" *_He never replies. 😖
> 
> Joe


I'm not very friendly toward uncle Bill. Win 11 is on the way. Every version involves relocating commands and moving them down another click or two. My rocket scientist brother also taught computer science for years, and he holds uncle Bill (and Sam) in even lower regard.


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

DesertRatTom said:


> I'm not very friendly toward uncle Bill. Win 11 is on the way. Every version involves relocating commands and moving them down another click or two. My rocket scientist brother also taught computer science for years, and he holds uncle Bill (and Sam) in even lower regard.


*Oh, I agree with you completely! * Gates is a deranged psychopath. But I did not want to drag politics into this forum. 

Joe


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The Hobbyist said:


> *Oh, I agree with you completely! * Gates is a deranged psychopath. But I did not want to drag politics into this forum.
> 
> Joe


Micro$oft wasn't political until they had to pay off the politicians to stop the anti trust, monopoly prosecution.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Today's progress!
The left front corner completed. 
The right side freight entrance covered. 
The 12' tall, 10' wide roll up door is installed.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Great color


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, that's coming along nicely. Curious, how will you insulate it? Spray on foam, inside framing and rolled insulation? I have room in my back yard for something like that. Would have to get neighbor's permission to bring a concrete truck close enough to put in the slab.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> Today's progress!
> The left front corner completed.
> The right side freight entrance covered.
> The 12' tall, 10' wide roll up door



Love it!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Tom!
The perlings are 3" deep, then the building vinyl backed R10 insulation. I will build 8' tall stud walls 3 1/2" against them. Together it can house, Rockwool R30 insulation, 5 1/2" bats.
I will cover with 1/2" plywood, primed, and painted with High gloss white paint. It will be screwed in place, in case I need to remove any panel, for whatever reason.
This works for me in my location.
I love seeing and hearing everyones decisions and thoughts on their builds.

I had to get a pumper truck to transfer the concrete. The truck could not make the turn.
It was painless, other than the extra $1,500.00 cost. I can't cry about that. This is my life long goal! I am finally able to pursue my passion!

So many of us want to. For many reasons beyond our control, it never happens. I have seen this first hand. 
For many years I thought that it would never happen for me...

For many years I worked in a 10X20 portable building with no permanent power. Every time that I had to do anything, I had to stretch out 2-100' 12-3 extension cords on separate circuits.
I was glad that I had that. At times it was depressing. But when I completed something! I became so inspired inside! 
It always gave me the drive to keep trudging forward. 
I never gave up!
We can never give up!!!

Thank you to everyone for the kind supportive words!

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Bryan! Blue is my favorite color.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Having real power is wonderful. I have a 12x24 shed about 50 feet from the back door and had to string a 100 foot extension to use it Then my wife surprised me by having an electrician run underground, three 20 amp circuits. I color coded each with color tape al the way through so I don't accidentally overload any one circuit. Are you going to hang some of those new 48 inch LED lights in there?

Good idea on putting a frame and covering with plywood. On one wall of my shed, I put up 1/4 inch pegboard instead, and it has proven very handy. You may be familiar with those adjustable shelves that have wire shelving? Consider putting up some 6 footers, starting about 16 inches from the floor. I love using them and have many smaller items in matching plastic boxes with closed tops. Keeps the sawdust out. By keeping your bottom shelves high off the floor, cleaning up is much easier. I also use those adjustable brackets to hold wood and other long items.

Last thing, I insulated my steel garage door, I started with a layer of aluminum foil bubble type Radiant Barrier. against the steel. This thing reflects IR heat away. I have it in my garage and both my office and woodworking shed. Really helps in the ceiling and walls, especially the workshop wall that gets maximum sun exposure. R13 isn't quite enough for desert heat or cold. I'd definitely put it in above the 2x framing. That will be a heat pump--in during summer, out in the winter.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think that my garage door can be insulated. I will have to see once I get things established and up and running.
I have incorporated almost everything that you have mentioned! It is a work in progress. Some old, proven methods, some new ideas as well.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Todays update:
8" I beam with trolley and 1 ton chain fall installed! More supports are being added, before the roof goes on.
The beam will be painted RED.
A very productive day today. Yesterday was a rainout.
All good weather until next week.















They finished all 4 walls.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

OOOOOOOooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

This is very impressive.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You. 
They finished both front and back walls. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Today's update:
They installed the support gussets on the "I" beam, before the roof was installed.

They installed the roof with R-10 insulation in the walls and ceiling.

All of the exterior trim is installed.

Tomorrow will be: installing the remaining screws throughout the exterior walls, end caps on the roof, cleanup, etc.

By Monday, it will be MINE to complete! 

Gutters, with Rainguard will be next week, hopefully.

I probably won't update until I have the interior stud walls and wiring in.

Can't forget about the sawmill to assemble!

It is just me. I am proficient, not a speed demon.
Might be a little while.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I have been steady at it.
Building walls and some wiring.
I have the electrical feed installed. Full power is on place.
So far no surprises!
I have one more section of wall to build and install. Then the completion of the wiring.
Once that is done, I can get my final inspection.
Then, insulation, and the 1/2" plywood can be installed on all of the walls.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks great!! I am definitely jealous!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great build. Thanks for taking the time to walk us through it.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dang, that is really nice. Are you adding more insulation? R10 isn't much if it gets really hot or cold. Bet it fills in faster that you think it will. One detail I almost didn't do in my shop was color code the circuits. I have three 20 amp circuits, blue, orange and green. Makes it easy to avoid overloading any one circuit. The blue services the lights and the AC or heater. LED lighting doesn't use much current, so I can run small tools on that circuit. I used color electrical tape attached to each set of wires as I pulled them through. Heavy duty recepticals too.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes Tom I am adding Rockwool R30 inside the studded walls. I am only putting 2 receptacles on each 20 amp circuit. and dedicating single circuits for larger amperage machines. I am making a sketch of the wiring, so that if I need to refer back I can identify any circuit. I am marking the panel legend as I hook up the breakers.
You are so welcome Ross. I am very pleased with everything so far. I enjoy sharing what I am doing. It may help someone in their building processes.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow what a great looking shop. My shop is about the same size metal building plus an additional 600 square feet that I added several years ago.
I found I should have included more 220 circuits. Depends upon what tools you expect to purchase. I also have a central dust collection system with metal ducting. Routing the ductwork was "fun". I also have few windows, personally could have used more particularly in the overhead door, oh well. I was able to add insulation to the overhead door since it was originally installed without insulation. 
Your shop is already ahead of mine with the insulation. I also used Rockwool, has been very effective here in northern Texas.
Wish I would of added more overhang with the eaves and still need to pour more concrete "sidewalks" on the exterior.
I chose to use drywall on my 2x4 interior wood frame walls. I used plywood in a garage shop in California and found it harder to work with rather than simpler as I originally thought it would be. With drywall I found it easier to use those small metal conduit wire protectors on the studs to prevent future punctures into a hot circuit when attaching things to the drywall. I also used GFIC outlets. My ratio was one GFCI for every five down circuit outlets. I ended up with around 25 convenience outlets plus 3 outlets for overhead LED lighting and other items I might plug in from the ceiling. In retrospect, that is too many convenience outlets. Also, I included a couple of dedicated outlets for things like a drill press.

Just so you know, your shop looks fabulous and you will greatly enjoy it. You have received many useful suggestions from others on this site. These folks are the best. I am not suggesting that what I did is the way to go, rather just trying to share options and things I did poorly.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You! I agree 100%. My way is not the only way. I welcome any and all suggestions, critiques, questions, and praise.
We all approach our passion with the methods and and real estate that is available to us.
I have one more section of wall to assemble and attach.
I will be then focussing on finishing the rough out electrical portion, and painting the sheets of plywood for the walls.
Once the electrical is completed I can get the final inspection.
Then insulation, and the plywood installation.
I am working in stages. That is working out perfectly, for me. It is just me. Not an issue. It cuts down on the disagreements with the boss... 
Very satisfying to be able to improve your processes.
I will post pictures of when I am ready to insulate, and start to hang plywood.

Ellery "Bud" Becnel


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> Thank You! I agree 100%. My way is not the only way. I welcome any and all suggestions, critiques, questions, and praise.
> We all approach our passion with the methods and and real estate that is available to us.
> I have one more section of wall to assemble and attach.
> I will be then focussing on finishing the rough out electrical portion, and painting the sheets of plywood for the walls.
> ...


Good job! I always say you can ask 10 people how to do a particular project and you will get 10 different answers.

I am really happy for you and your soon to be completed shop!


----------



## David Clem (10 mo ago)

Arcola60 said:


> Well, it has finally started! My new official woodworking shop! It has been a very long time coming for me.
> It will be 30X40, with 12' walls, and a 1 ton chain fall that will travel down the center of the 40' span.
> I am very excited!
> More to come.
> View attachment 400211


Would love to have that. I have a 12x32 building for shop. It’s crowed but I get the job done. Love it


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

The interior walls and rough-in electrical has ben completed! The pictures were taken before I connected the circuits in the junction boxes.
I had the inspection this morning, all good.
Next will be insulating, hanging the painted 1/2" plywood, and making everything electrically "live". At that point I can request my final inspection.
Then I can start to bring in my new machines!
It really has turned out much better than I imagined it would...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It truly looks great! But it's going to be amazing how small it gets when you start bringing equipment in.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You! I agree.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Great job and planning so far.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

I’m happy for you, it looks really good.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a very nice shop you have there. Are you ever going to have fun!!!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Arcola60 said:


> Can't forget about the sawmill to assemble!


I missed that part the first go round.... I would say I am envious but it would make me look bad.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That looks really great. Your wiring looks very clean and orderly. Beautiful shop. Let us know how the inspection goes.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone.
The rough-in framing and electrical inspection went really well. The inspector said that he hopes to be the one to come back and see it finished up,

I discovered something:
I fitted my first piece of plywood, before installing the insulation. When I went to install the plywood, my receptacle cutout was off side-to-side by about a half on am inch.
It seems that the insulation bowed out the stud in the middle. Not every stud is fastened in the middle.

They will be now! I wanted to pass this on. It is only 1/2" wider that the spacing. Very common, but on the outside walls the studs are fastened to the outer sheating. My walls are mounted independently against the outer, metal walls. They are captured/fastened at the floor and top plate. It's the middle that is not. causing the bow.
I will attach each stud now, in the middle using some angle iron with some holes drilled to accept screws.
Learning as I go.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

It's been a while. I have been steady at it! The walls and baseboards have been completed.
I picked up all of the "New" purchased equipment! The Lathe, and Table-saw have been located and leveled! I still have to wire up the Table-saw. I mounted a piece of 2X4 on each side of the saw, just to ensure that it won't move. During the leveling process, the slightest movement threw my machinist level off. This was due to the floor not being perfectly flat, machinist twerk! lol
The drum sander still needs to have the digital height gauge installed and tweeked.
Next will be the bandsaw.
By the end of the week I should have my dust collect system in. I want to have it ready when I start cutting stuff up.
It is really starting to come together!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, new shop and new tools! Wow!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks great.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, that's bigger than my house.......

Great build.


----------



## Lawseeker (Mar 18, 2013)

Very nice shop. You appear to have plenty of room. I have a Oneda Gorilla dust collector. The motor and collection bin are located in a room directly connected to the shop with an 8 inch insulated wall in between, and yet the motor is quite loud. Just sharing as you may want to try and provide some sound proofing for your dust collector. We appear to have the same type of table saw. Had mine about two years and it works great with a Forester II combination blade. Continued good fortune with your new shop.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Wow, that's bigger than my house...


The first pic in #85 looks like an arena compared to mine. ;-)


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank You Lawseeker and Paul!

I have inserted 1 1/2" Styrofoam in each panel to curb the noise. The Rockler system is 650 cfm. The larger machines max requirement is 400 cfm. I will be only running only one machine at a time. Making it mobile cuts down on loss volume. My hoses will be minimal in length.

I am making mine mobile with 2 floor sweeps that can be located at each pile of sawdust for removal.
With the 'I" beam and crane going down the center of the 40" span, the ductwork, and sizing of the system would be very costly and oversized, not practical.

My table-saw, Bandsaw, and Lathe are the only fixed machines. Everything is mobile! I started making everything this way years ago. I had a vision! Lol

On Thursday I had my final inspection! I passed with flying colors! The inspector told me that my inspection was the easiest one that he has had to do in quite a while. That made me feel really good.

I am still soaking it all in!

Thanks to everyone who has been with me so far! Every comment has been very satisfying to me! It keeps my grounded and focused...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations and well done! The only thing left is to shows us some pics when you have everything in its place and of course the first project. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Just a little update. My bandsaw has 2- 4" ports. Since my dust collection system is mobile, I did not want 2 heavy long hoses off the cyclone separator. I decided to mount a 5' piece of 4" schedule 80 PVC to the wall. It will allow me to setup an out-feed table off of the BS, and no tripping hazards. Also the hose is $7.25 per foot!

The Blue Cube aka R2-D2 is fully functional, filtering the air and cooling me off.

I am setting up some temporary work stations so that I can actually make some end-grain cutting boards! I have a few wedding gifts to deliver.

Once I get those behind me I will start on the Sawmill assembly...

More to come!!!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry I forgot to download the pictures.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am using as much of the reclaimed lumber that I have to build the shop fixtures/carts.

Cost effective, and less clutter.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Really shaping up nicely!!


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

Beefed up my original sawhorses and workbench combo. Now I can use my hand planes without my bench flexing, front to back.

I laid out some boards. Getting ready to make some end grain cutting boards. 

I am finally setup enough to make an official project.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm really happy for you. Glad to see sawdust on the floor.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

This is one nice shop. I had a similar experience when I wired my shop. The inspector was impressed with my wiring. Have fun with your new shop.


----------

